# holster for 23



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

i can't find any shoulder holsters that will also accommodate a rail light!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You may have to get a custom built one. You might try this place as they are good folks to deal with.:smt023

Phone: (407) 957-3006

Fax: (407-957-1666

E-Mail: [email protected] Or [email protected]

Store Front:
The Gun store 
300 13th St.
Saint Cloud Fl 34769


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I did some quick checking and couldnt find one. Take a look at tactical makers would be your best bet.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> I did some quick checking and couldnt find one. Take a look at tactical makers would be your best bet.


Is this in Galco's plans? It seem their is a desire for them.


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

yea, i agree. it would be nice!


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

i didnt find a shoulder harness, but i did find a pretty good paddle holster by Fobus for the 23 and a light! it was about 50 bucks. i also did find another one by safariland, for like 150 or so. so i'm gonna try out the fobus one for now to see how i like it!


----------

